# Too sour SP



## BigBend (Jul 12, 2011)

Opened a bottle of Pomagranite Skeeter Pee, it is very sour, so sour in order to drink it we have to add apacket of sugar/Equal/Etc. to each glass in order to drink it. Today I uncorked 24 bottles and poured them back into a empty fermenter and now I am cooking some some inverted sugar on the stove and well add the additional sugar as needed to taste and then re-bottle. Hope it works. My other batch was perfect, 2 more batches in secondary now.


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2011)

did you take a hydrometer reading when you bottled it the first time? You should do this, fine what would be your sweet level and then take a reading, now record that always backsweeten to this level.

What a bummer you have to open up all those bottles but you really didn't have much choice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder how it would have tasted if you added it to tonic water?


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I wonder how it would have tasted if you added it to tonic water?



Oh Dan you and your tonic water, ! Actually it really isn't a bad idea, Big Bend I think you need to try this.


----------



## BigBend (Jul 12, 2011)

Too late, already added the inverted sugar. I do take readings but unfortunatley I do not record my findings. I added 3 cups of sugar to heated SP and added to taste, all 3 cups. It took a lot of tastes, so I got a good buzz. Good thing it was hot out. Now I well add some sparkoloid again and so how i turns out in the end.


----------



## BigBend (Jul 18, 2011)

A little follow-up.....92 degrees today and humid as a swimming pool, so I dipped into the settleing batch of re-sweetened SP. It was fantastic. Adding the 3 cups of additional sugar worked.


----------

